# Happy Birthday Laura



## PB Moderating Team (Jan 25, 2014)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Laura (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cymro (Jan 25, 2014)

Enjoy the day,and the Lord richly bless it. A very happy Bithday.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 25, 2014)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hope you have a blessed and wonderful birthday, Laura!


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;AfhhKMd4dyA]http://youtu.be/AfhhKMd4dyA[/video]

Happy Birthday, dear Laura.

edit: just to paste in this translation, from this website: http://www.choralnet.org/view/180424

Whatsoever you do in thoughts or words or endeavors, do ye all things to honor Jesus, thus thanking God the Father by him.

Chorus:

All, O Lord most high I'm raising, 
all to Thee whom I admire. 
Knowledge, power and desire, 
offer I with grateful praising. 
In accordance with Thy will, 
may my deeds Thy word fulfill.

Join in playing, laughing, singing, 
lifting heavenwards your voice.
Everyone who can, rejoice. 
Let all instruments be ringing. 
In accordance with Thy will, 
may my deeds Thy word fulfill.

Lord, with Jesus' love instilling,
let our praises worthy be. 
May they rise to heaven and Thee, 
Thou our wishes ever fulfilling. 
May Thy heart most dutifully 
grant us love eternally.

Solo:

Also find delight in God, 
and He shall give thee what thy heart desires.

Chorus:

The Lord shall fail me never, 
from Him all wisdom springs. 
My deeds may He bless ever, 
my intentions and all things
I place in God's hands. 
My soul and body living, 
whatever else He's giving, 
befits His worthy plans.

To that I now say "Amen," 
God's love my doubting stills. 
For God will see that all men 
do always as He wills. 
Thus I stretch out my hands 
and start my tasks with gladness. 
God's love relieves all sadness. 
My work fills His demands.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 25, 2014)

Happy birthday, Laura!


----------

